# Stihl FS120 FarmerTec Copy of the Powerhead and Controller



## Bedford T (Jul 26, 2017)

I have been wanting a pole saw and a dedicated bush cutter so I got this to use one way or the other. I got it unsure of the handle mount since the huztl.net website does not show that aspect. So I decided I would sort all that out once I got it in my hands on it. It is a very well made 2 cycle copy. It has the controller for a bike handle with it. I am going to need a straight handle controller, the complete straight shaft and a gear head and cover or the pole saw power head, bar and chain and the bell housing around the clutch. A lot I can get on huztl, some I can't. You can see it here
http://www.huztl.net/String-Trimmer...FS120R-FS200-FS200R-FS250-FS250R-p579520.html

I could take my FS130 head off its handle bars and use this FS120 on them and build the pole saw off the 4mix engine. Not sure if a 4mix engine would be best on a pole saw. Lots of options to bring a new tool in for much less money. Everything about it is really nice. It will be tuff enough to handle any of the roles i give it. I would image they intended it to be a option for someone that owns a FS120 and wanted to refurbish theirs. And that would be a great thing too. You would have everything you needed already, just swap the engines and controller out.

Did not do any shopping before hand because I could not tell exactly what I could do with it, but there are plenty of options. I will start collecting parts for it and go and gather the needed parts as soon as i decide what I want most. I think I can do the bush cutter thing for about $150 more and will look into the pole saw and price it. There is enough of it missing where I can pretend its a kit. lol

So the video does no more than show you ever angle of this machine, so now we know exactly what we are getting. I will update as I go.


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 27, 2017)

wonder if you could put a 40cc cylinder on this off a fs250. that would make a zippy pole saw?


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 27, 2017)

They make an angle drive for their saws. Lots of options.

anyone used one
4138 640 0201


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 27, 2017)

The kombi system might be the best way to make this thing pay off without having a dead trimmer

i checked with my dealer and he had a firehose in one hand as we spoke but he gave me these part numbers
tube on the head 4140 710 7120 38$ in NC
then the coupler 4140 160 0700 43$
i doubt he remembered the shaft

then i can buy the trimmer head and the power pole saw part and it will be done. wow if this works out. wow


----------



## sawfun (Jul 27, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> wonder if you could put a 40cc cylinder on this off a fs250. that would make a zippy pole saw?


That's what a Stihl ht250 is.


----------



## sawfun (Jul 27, 2017)

Bedford T said:


> I have been wanting a pole saw and a dedicated bush cutter so I got this to use one way or the other. I got it unsure of the handle mount since the huztl.net website does not show that aspect. So I decided I would sort all that out once I got it in my hands on it. It is a very well made 2 cycle copy. It has the controller for a bike handle with it. I am going to need a straight handle controller, the complete straight shaft and a gear head and cover or the pole saw power head, bar and chain and the bell housing around the clutch. A lot I can get on huztl, some I can't. You can see it here
> http://www.huztl.net/String-Trimmer...FS120R-FS200-FS200R-FS250-FS250R-p579520.html
> 
> I could take my FS130 head off its handle bars and use this FS120 on them and build the pole saw off the 4mix engine. Not sure if a 4mix engine would be best on a pole saw. Lots of options to bring a new tool in for much less money. Everything about it is really nice. It will be tuff enough to handle any of the roles i give it. I would image they intended it to be a option for someone that owns a FS120 and wanted to refurbish theirs. And that would be a great thing too. You would have everything you needed already, just swap the engines and controller out.
> ...



I like the bigger 131 4-mix engine better than I like my ht 250 due only to the torque. You can lay it on an 8" branch and pull the trigger where the 250 has to be up in rpm before you touch the branch. More power, sure, but not the easy comfortable torque of the 4-mix. The 4-mix is also easier in ears and fuel.


----------



## Bedford T (Jul 27, 2017)

That would make things simple for me. I am having a hard time with my limited resources in figuring out the controller. I thought I could just change out the controller with for the straight handle. But it seems they have since altered the handles wiring and throttle cable.

I am looking into it further. I will need to examine my fs130 to see the difference. The source could be mistaken

A swap would make short work of it and would be much less fun and then a swap would be great after I solve the problem


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 4, 2017)

Got a fs130 powerhead and its controller that i want to use on a pole saw. so going to take the farmertec fs120 powerhead and controller and put it on the bike handle bars of the fs130 and use it for saw blades and trimming and will complete when the parts are available The hold up is huztl is out of the clutch housing frames so i cant make that work until they come back in stock. so moving on...

But what i can do is make a list of the things i need to make the fs130 powerhead a pole saw. They make 3 or more tubes for differnet models and plan on making use of the fs130 powerhead and controller and the clutch cage so its a direct bolt on from the neck up.

so its pole, cutting head, chainsaw powerhead etc that i need. they are also out of the chainsaw powerheads and no one seems know when they are due in. if i buy it from someone else the cost doubles and its higher at the dealer @ 189$ at sthil.

but i can get everything else in place and when the parts come in i can finish. but i would like this thread to contain info to help those that buy one. where they can see the different options and paths they have available when the buy the farmertec fs120 powerhead and controller http://www.huztl.net/String-Trimmer...FS120R-FS200-FS200R-FS250-FS250R-p579520.html

what tube should i use? i was thinking kombi? what parts would be required, neck down after the powerhead. the end tube the aftermarket cutting head would attach too. i would not need any other cutting head at this time. i think there is an extension too.

what do you say? it feels like 3 tubes and two connectors, need a 14" bar and chain

the halls around here seem empty folks must be fishing, talk to me


----------



## davhul (Aug 4, 2017)

Here's a breakdown with part #'s for the handle on the R model. Which could also be used for any other straight tube set up. As long as its based off the 2003 and never version. The older one had a ground loop on the end of the throttle cable that attached to a screw under the airfilter.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 4, 2017)

Thanks for that. Your numbers were more up to date than mine.


----------



## davhul (Aug 4, 2017)

No problem. Also #1 comes already put together. Minus the throttle cable. So you'll have to disassemble it to install the cable.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 4, 2017)

On the powerhead the clutch bell is not included and i have provided those part numbers so you can complete it. I crossed out everything on the diagram behind the clutch because it is present on the powerhead and noted the farmertec parts numbers so you can look on http://www.huztl.net and the stihl numbers so you can contact your local dealer or keep an eye on for sale signs and finish it up.

if there is additional info i will add it in this thread. I might include the shaft part numbers. but you have several to choose from as I have already mentioned. Its all up to you how you want to use it. If you have a one with a bad motor on cow horns its a direct bolt on, but in the states the cow horn is not as widely sold. and thanks to dav for the updated controls for the straight shaft options.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 6, 2017)

After doing a bunch of head scratching i have ordered these three parts. i could not order two of them from huztl because they were out or not on their website which was costly. but what i think i will have is a complete powerhead when they arrive. i feel that part # PJ12011 comes with many of the items in the diagram. i will update when they arrive in about 10 days or about.

PJ12010 is the plastic cover for PJ011 and the screws D5x24 TD05240 attach these parts to the motor. that is much simpler. Hoping i am right. website does not show a breakdown of the parts contained but you can see its more than one part when you compare the ipl and the photo. I betting the bearing is included.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 29, 2017)

So its been tied up in customs forever but it arrived today and I can start it now and will put of a short video of that in a day or two. But what I have also accomplished so far, the head is complete. It required just two parts. FarmerTec had the foresight to make is easy.

PJ12011 Housing has the bearing and the clutch cup and everything inbetween.
PJ12010 makes it pretty by covering it with a plastic housing.

I would provide links but I had to buy from different websites, for some reason they don't value their own product website by keeping it fully stocked. But I found it all and you can too.

If you are starting from scratch and not replacing something these 3 screw sets will get it attached to any handle and the powerhead.
TD0415 D5-12 I could not find but the TD0415 is a 15 and it goes in the hollow tube where the drive cable is so use a small washer and it will work fine.
TM05200 is a M5x20 to close tighten the tube in the holder
TD05240 is a D5-24 and you need 4 to fix the housing to the head.


----------



## Bedford T (Aug 30, 2017)

I started it up just because i could and it ran strong. Of course I could not tune it until I get some load on the engine.


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 17, 2017)

I got the screws I need to mount the head and removed my FS130 powerhead and mounted the FS120 head on it. I had to drill a small hole because this powerhead has an extra screw that helps keep it from spinning. Its off kilter a hair, I should have lined it up with that predrilled hole. Downside I could not get it cranked. I had so much confidence that I think I flooded it so I removed the plug and when I get back to it, it should start and I can tune and show it and move on to putting the FS130 to work on as a polesaw. Chainging it out was easy. Head slides off as well as the controller and slides back on.

Its possible that the linkage got messed up when I mounted the handle, we saw it crank and run.


----------



## schmauster (Sep 26, 2017)

Any updates on this? Wondering how it runs


----------



## Bedford T (Sep 26, 2017)

schmauster said:


> Any updates on this? Wondering how it runs


It was flooded. Started right up. 

I am still shopping for parts for the fs130 powerhead project. Kept hoping I could find some of it used. I definitely want it to be a polesaw


----------



## TuckerSailor (Oct 23, 2017)

How did the Huztl FS 120 project turn out . Did you end up making a trimmer out of the powerhead or did you use it on a pole saw.


----------



## schmauster (Oct 23, 2017)

Im curious as well


----------



## Bedford T (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks for your continued interest. I have not yet successfully found a powerhead for a polesaw. I am so looking. The 120 is attached to the bicycle handle my fs130 was removed from. 

I found a polesaw powerhead on CL about 10 days ago and it was gone fast. My 130 is waiting on the shelve. There are no aftermarket that would fit available. The ones that are are available are for the poles that extend. They use a spline rather than a square shaft like the 130.

I had no idea I would have trouble finding them. Just a few months ago you could buy them. Then bam, gone. I could pay $200 at the dealer. I would rather be patient and get a good used one in the 80$ range


----------



## Bedford T (Jun 17, 2018)

I finally got a stihl power cutting head for polesaw and used it over the winter, I also found a control handle for a straight handle. So now I just need to find the tube, I am looking for the extendable one. I have seen two and they were priced stupid.

This year I found the fuel hose leaking. Not holding tight at the ends, loosey goosey. So I replaced the hose with a oem and it fired right up. I put the FarmerTec 120 on the handlebars for the summer. I show you it cutting for a minute or so. The only changes to it were a oem carb and the new fuel hose. So going into the 2nd summer.


----------

